# San Miguel Regla



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm thinking of taking a short vacation away from the CDMX and a good friend has recommended San Miguel Regla. Have any of you ever spent some time there and could recommend a nice, not too pricey, place to stay? ¡Mil gracias!

P.S. Forgot to mention that I will be traveling by bus. Are there any buslines that offer direct service from the big city to SMR?


----------

